# what is the best trigger for a usp compact??



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

for 

1. p2000
2.p2000sk
3.usp 9mm

what is the closest version to the da/sa similar to walther p99??


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*Lem*

The (LEM) Law Enforcement Modification trigger system variant is now available on all modlels of the USPs. This provides a positive 7.5 to 8.5 pound pull. The short trigger reset ensures that follow-up shots are rapid and on target.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I like the LEM, but it is DAO, albeit with a short reset. I think the v3 (or maybe it's v4 ) is DA/SA. In any event the P2000 does come in DA/SA. But you oughtta try the LEM before deciding.


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*My USPCompact .45 trigger*

I don't know about other HKs but mine is really good. It might that I am less picky then others and except a military type trigger but to me it's smooth in single action and what I would expect in D/A.:smt083


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I'm a huge proponent of condition one carry. My USPc is a V9!!!!!


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

falshman70 said:


> I like the LEM, but it is DAO, albeit with a short reset. I think the v3 (or maybe it's v4 ) is DA/SA. In any event the P2000 does come in DA/SA. But you oughtta try the LEM before deciding.


I have a P-2000 "V3" and it is DA/SA. It also has the decoking lever on the back on the weapon.:smt023 Yes, the LEM system is great and well worth it.:mrgreen: :smt023


----------

